
Apple could release an updated MacBook Air - deafcalculus
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/21/apple-could-release-an-updated-macbook-air/
======
geophile
As a developer, who spends a lot of time on my MBP with a Linux VM, it's the
updated Mini I'm most interested in.

Apple has pretty much destroyed the MBP, due to bad design decisions
(keyboard, touchbar) and bad QA. A reasonable way to go for me would be a
suitably beefed up Mini along with a Linux laptop.

